# any big weekend plans?



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont have any. im all sorts of sick. but i do keep getting pulled over for my out headlight. thats the perk of living down the street from a police station lol.
so i might as well change that bad boy and stop being lazy.
i want to take nismo out to a field to let him run around. but i think it would be wise for me to stay inside and chill to get rid of this cold so i can be of some use to my extern on monday.
got anything planned?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm... well.. we have cleaned the house today... and I haven't even been outside! lol We got like 6 inches of snow out there. Then I think we are going to go do some laundry at my dads... what an exciting weekend! lol How is Sarah??


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

well I"m snowed in for the weekend and bored..so i'll just watch the probowl and maybe try to get to the gym if the roads aren't to bad...hip hop hoooorayyyy


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Hmm... well.. we have cleaned the house today... and I haven't even been outside! lol We got like 6 inches of snow out there. Then I think we are going to go do some laundry at my dads... what an exciting weekend! lol How is Sarah??


we're both sick right now, she caught it from me lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh no that sucks... I know she caught another "condition" from you too! LOL


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

na man just tape a flashlight to your hood its straight lol



...but all seriousness...i wonder if you would get pulled over still....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL.. Yeah I'm pretty sure that would still be illegal.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

uuuh I'm gonna be taking care of my mom this weekend.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well we had a party today for my brother in law for graduating from college, and tomorrow i have a b-day party to go to. i also need to clean tomorrow. YUCK! lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Watching the Daytona 24 hour race. My hubby's boss is running the # 97 car

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Ben & Jerry's will make it all better


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

We had Gasparilla today in Tampa! Huge parade with thousands of drunks lol. It sucked tho since it started to rain right before it started and was cold and windy since its on the bay. I had a good time for the most part other then the miles of walking drunk


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh no that sucks... I know she caught another "condition" from you too! LOL


yeah im just the bearer of all bad things lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a pretty packed weekend, I'm suppose to tattoo on a disabled person tomorrow and I'm pretty nervous about it. They have already gotten doctors permission so it should be no big deal but it's kinda racking my brain a little bit. Today I did 3 facial piercings in a row on one girl, talk about a swollen face, lol. I also have a 5 hour session on a sleeve I started on a friend. Got a lot ahead.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I have a pretty packed weekend, I'm suppose to tattoo on a disabled person tomorrow and I'm pretty nervous about it. They have already gotten doctors permission so it should be no big deal but it's kinda racking my brain a little bit. Today I did 3 facial piercings in a row on one girl, talk about a swollen face, lol. I also have a 5 hour session on a sleeve I started on a friend. Got a lot ahead.


get your ass down here im in need of a fat tattoo lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> get your ass down here im in need of a fat tattoo lol


Where are you at are you in CA


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Vancouver, WA. like 15 minutes up from Portland, OR.
you HAVE to know portland, or lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Of corse I know Portland lol, Were trying to get an R.V so I can gut it and turn it into a rolling shop, when I do you'll be my first stop tatin cross country


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Of corse I know Portland lol, Were trying to get an R.V so I can gut it and turn it into a rolling shop, when I do you'll be my first stop tatin cross country


whoohhoooo count me in. i wanna get Nismo's portrait done!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> whoohhoooo count me in. i wanna get Nismo's portrait done!


That's would be cool, I gotta get some more work done on me one of these days.lol It's been a while.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i'm game. i've never done it and it may be a little off from what you had in your head, or on paper, and it may burn a little more, but i can guarantee it'll be one of a kind!
lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i'm game. i've never done it and it may be a little off from what you had in your head, or on paper, and it may burn a little more, but i can guarantee it'll be one of a kind!
> lmao


LMAO I've got 4 artists fighting over my skin already :hammer::hammer: they all want a piece of me lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think i could take em lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i think i could take em lol


lol their cool but every time were supose to have a tat party we get drunk and dont do any tattin LMAO


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll take any one of your weekends, including being sick.

I work every other weekend, so this happens to be my weekend to work. Normally not that huge of a deal. I work for a very small Target, and while weekends we double business, if I have my good teams, life is good.

Sadly this weekend we are tripled to quadrupled normal business because our local Walmart caught fire (Just one isle in the store but there is massive water and smoke damage) and is closed for the next week. Ever see People of Walmart: a collection of all the creatures that grace us with their presence at Walmart, America's favorite store. ????? Yeah they are all coming to Target and they are MESSY. If I hear the F-word dropped again in front of a child I think I'm going to go off.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG the people of walmart is sooo funny


----------

